# CBT - Age Group?



## WhatsThePurpose (May 27, 2004)

What's the typical age group of people enrolling for CBT?

In what way has it helped you?


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

As far as I know, people of all ages do CBT. I'm not sure if there's a typical age.

In support groups, however, I noticed that most members are older than me. Lots of them age 35 and up. That was the downside of going to support groups, for me. I felt like the oddball. The group members were very kind and welcoming, but I wished I could also talk to people of my same age, going through similar life issues as me.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I went to one group that had all ages. CBT really has helped me a lot, but mostly just the stuff I do on my own. It enabled me to go back to school and get over my agoraphobia.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

The CBT group I did was full of people from all different ages.

Keep in mind though, depending where you're doing it, not everyone in the group will have SA. CBT is used for all types of anxiety disorders. Half the people in my group didn't have SA, but other anxiety disorders.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm 29 but as far as I know they are using it at all ages, even for little chiddlers with attention problems and self esteem issues.

Aww bless the little chiddlers 

Ross


----------

